# adm8211 driver fails to build; new headers?

## sl70

Well, this used to work fine with kernel 2.6.16, but now I upgraded the kernel to 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 and I'm getting these errors:

```
 CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/adm8211_hw.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/adm8211_ioctl.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/adm8211_hw.c:32:26: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/ieee80211.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/adm8211_hw.c: In function `adm8211_open':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/adm8211_hw.c:2053: warning: passing arg 2 of `request_irq' from incompatible p

ointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/adm8211_hw.c: In function `adm8211_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/adm8211_hw.c:2470: error: structure has no member named `get_wireless_stats'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/adm8211_hw.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/adm8211_hw.c:2608: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/adm8211-20050620/work/adm8211/adm8211_hw.o] Error 1

```

Perhaps I need newer headers? Should I install the latest stable linux-headers (2.6.17) or should I put linux-headers in /etc/portage/package.keywords and install the 2.6.20 version of the headers?

TIA.

----------

## dngr

Hi!

I'm stuck on the same, did you ever get that card working?

D

----------

## sl70

Well, I had two laptops that I was trying to use the card in. One (Thinkpad 570) I couldn't get to work with that card at all. The other (another Pentium 3 Thinkpad -- can't remember the exact model) worked OK with the same 2.6.20 kernel. I don't know for the life of me why one worked and the other didn't. Now both laptops have died   :Sad:   so the issue is sort of moot at this point.

Good luck.

----------

## dngr

Ok, then i suppose you at least got the kernel modules built? I'm getting the error you specified in the first post.

----------

## sl70

If I'm not mistaken, I emerged the package in portage and it worked. I had also tried building it from the vanilla source and that worked ok up to kernel version 2.6.16. The ebuild worked on one machine, but not the other.

Sorry I can't be  more helpful.

----------

## Jakub

The driver adm8211 is included in the kernel from now on (at least in the version 2.6.24-rc6).

----------

